# bottling from a carboy or bottling bucket



## gotbags-10 (Feb 26, 2015)

Just wondering what others are doing when bottling. Thus far I've always transferred to my bottling bucket. Is this always necessary or can I just use my auto syphon and bottling wand and go right from my carboy? I sure would like to cut down some of my bottling time.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 26, 2015)

Check out the video at all in one wine pump.com you can ask you bottle in 15 seconds look over the reviews as other people have mentioned about filing of the ease of it
Actually why not enter your name in the sweepstakes and possibly win yourself one.


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 26, 2015)

I transfer to bottling bucket. This step does not add much time, and it allows me to thoroughly mix in the last k-meta dose and to ensure I don't bottle any junk that had settled on the bottom of the carboy. Also means I don't have to work hard to start a siphon that has a wine-filling wand on the end of it.


----------



## bkisel (Feb 26, 2015)

What Paul just posted for when I do kits. For DB I'm able to bottle from the carboy. Except for a peach DB variant I've had no problems with sediment and since my DB gets consumed so quickly [I gift a lot of DB bottles.] I've not added that 1/4 tsp. k-meta before bottling.


----------



## Brian55 (Feb 26, 2015)

From a carboy. Use a 1/2" siphon or auto-siphon, some 1/2" tubing and a ball valve. Bottles are full in well under 10 seconds.


----------

